

Swiftype (YC W12) site search added to Mixergy - kanamekun
http://mixergy.com/introducing-our-new-awesome-search-and-the-story-behind-it/

======
ricksta
Good stuff. Mixergy was awful when it comes to searching for something. This
should make it a lot better.

------
100k
Nice work, Quin and Matt!

